# PIKO V60 DIESEL LOCO !!!



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*I see that Piko's V60 must be selling in Europe. Does anyone know if it is available here?*


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Try TEE-USA, I have had luck with H0/H0e items from them in the past:

http://www.tee-usa.com/store/product23041.html

http://www.tee-usa.com/store/company.html


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I have them coming in. But what is that noise in the video?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Axel, 

I suspect that noise is the sound of someone running it in analog mode on a DCC system because the loco wouldn't come with a decoder. 

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 04 Dec 2009 11:22 AM 
Hi Axel, 

I suspect that noise is the sound of someone running it in analog mode on a DCC system because the loco wouldn't come with a decoder. 

Keith


I know the person who posted the video and you are right Keith.
In the video the loco ran on a short test track pwered by MTS III since that was what was readily available.
In the meantime an ESU XL 3.5 sound decoder was installed and the comment is that the loco now sounds pretty much like the prototype.


Knut


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Is it my eyes, or do the wheel flanges appear small?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

That is one good-looking model - the semi-matt finish looks to be very accurate, with a goodly crop of stencils and and lettering.

The wheels look to be replicated to pretty a fine standard, too.

Me like.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm intrigued by the "Testfahrt" introduction. Is that what that whining noise is supposed to represent?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

A motor in agony!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 16 Dec 2009 06:19 PM 
A motor in agony! 


You would be too if you expected nice steady DC and you were fed a variable low frequenct squarewave.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, my point exactly! 

Those of us with little European H0e trains with Faulhaber motors know much about such things......


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I've just seen some great shots of this loco on the Scottish Garden Railways site, and it's a looker!! Loads of great but thankfully robust-looking detail, too, and good-looking wheels as well. Comparing it with my Fleischmann H0 scale version - it seems to be VERY close to being a perfect visual model in whatever scale it might me.

Cost here in yUK from Sandy Taylor is £270 plus shipping, and it's heavy. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------

